# is the lincoln mkz a good vehicle?



## futureuberman (Feb 8, 2016)

i don't wanna have a lincoln as my personal car but i kind of have a fantasy about the lincoln town cars as fleet vehicles. when i was much younger i always wanted to drive them as a limo driver but as i'm just graduating from high school, they discontinued the town car.

but the lincoln mkz looks like a beautiful , sleek fleet vehicle. i especially like the mkz hybrid. i have never driven it but i think it will be very smooth and quiet.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

What are your rates in Chi? The mkz might be a nice vehicle for riders, but unless you're getting a better rate it might not be worth the poorer gas mileage. We get 30/30 in Detroit metro and the only thing that makes it worthwhile-a relative term, btw-is the fact that I can get around 32 mpg in the city cycle and gas is pretty cheap right now. Lower mpg or a sufficiently high gas price would mean that I'm actually paying my pax up front to drive them, I'm making very little as it is if I figure the depreciation in, as someone said, I'm using my everyday driver as a credit card, the only real upside to that is it's paid for.


----------



## futureuberman (Feb 8, 2016)

Thatendedbadly said:


> What are your rates in Chi? The mkz might be a nice vehicle for riders, but unless you're getting a better rate it might not be worth the poorer gas mileage. We get 30/30 in Detroit metro and the only thing that makes it worthwhile-a relative term, btw-is the fact that I can get around 32 mpg in the city cycle and gas is pretty cheap right now. Lower mpg or a sufficiently high gas price would mean that I'm actually paying my pax up front to drive them, I'm making very little as it is if I figure the depreciation in, as someone said, I'm using my everyday driver as a credit card, the only real upside to that is it's paid for.


They have the mkz hybrid and it has 40+ mpg


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

I had an 07 mkz and used it for limo work. Got it to 200k miles without any problems and sold it to a taxi company. It's being used as a cab now.

You can still buy a town car, but it's not going to be new. You can still get a nice 201o or 2011 for a decent price. Limo companies are going away from the town car though since it's such a dated car. It looked exactly the same from like 2003 to 2011. 

The MKS is used more for limo work than the MKZ though these days. That's what I'm driving right now.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Check first if it would be accepted for Uber BLACK to see if you can get into the higher earning bracket - I do not believe the model is though.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm on my third MKZ, so love the car. They do not discount the hybrid, so best to go with gas model. Qualifies for select, not black.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

futureuberman said:


> i don't wanna have a lincoln as my personal car but i kind of have a fantasy about the lincoln town cars as fleet vehicles. when i was much younger i always wanted to drive them as a limo driver but as i'm just graduating from high school, they discontinued the town car.
> 
> but the lincoln mkz looks like a beautiful , sleek fleet vehicle. i especially like the mkz hybrid. i have never driven it but i think it will be very smooth and quiet.


The MKZ is on the top 10 cars not to buy !

I drive a towncar now. I went to buy an MKZ and my towncar is more quiet , drives better and smoother ride.
The MKZ is a Ford Taurus frame with a different body. I rented an MKZ for a weekend trip, very uncomfortable to drive long distance, can't lay your foot to the right of gas peddle, the console is in the way.


----------



## futureuberman (Feb 8, 2016)

MrBear said:


> The MKZ is on the top 10 cars not to buy !
> 
> I drive a towncar now. I went to buy an MKZ and my towncar is more quiet , drives better and smoother ride.
> The MKZ is a Ford Taurus frame with a different body. I rented an MKZ for a weekend trip, very uncomfortable to drive long distance, can't lay your foot to the right of gas peddle, the console is in the way.


The MKZ is based on the Fusion, not the Taurus. I think you are talking about the MKZ.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

futureuberman said:


> The MKZ is based on the Fusion, not the Taurus. I think you are talking about the MKZ.


Yes correct, I was talking about the MKS, sorry

I did look at the MKZ and thought was too small for me but I must say, there are some good prices on used ones.


----------



## GrymeJr (Nov 1, 2015)

have a '11 mks awd.... folks always mistake it for black (I keep it clean) but as far as reliability it's been a champ and a absolute dream in the snow, so for the cash, with the tech in the vehicle/size/reliability/ride/comfort not many cars can match it IMO


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Mkz is no match to town car in any way for livery use , period.

Mks is so so , Still a small car imho


----------

